# Nasse Wiese - feuchte Wiese - hat jemand sowas?



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

um einen Umbaufehler zu korrigieren, baue ich ja grad etwas an.

So wie es aussieht, wird das ein gaanz breiter Ufergraben. Hab mal bei Werner auf der Seite geschaut/gelesen, wie man eine feuchte Wiese anlegt und bin davon natürlich sehr schnell wieder abgekommen, weil nix mit Löcher in die Folie bohren   . Jetzt habe ich aber das Stück so angelegt, dass es wohl eine hauptsächlich "Nasse Wiese" wird und ein Teil könnte ich ja so machen, dass ich das Substrat so hoch aufbeige, dass es dann auch feuchte Wiese Blumen tauglich wird.

Hat jemand von Euch sowas schonmal gemacht oder "nur" als Ufergraben. Da es nur per Kapilarverbindung vom Teich her bewässert wird, dachte ich daran, hauptsächlich lehmigen Gartenboden als Substrat zu nutzen, evtl. mit Sand gemischt.

Erfahrungsaustausch - soweit vorhanden - fänd ich klasse!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,
ich habe keine feuchte Wiese, aber dafür ein Moor, aber nicht am Teich.

Zuerst habe ich Folie in ein Loch gelegt, dann Wasserspeicher und dann reinen ungedüngten Torf und Pflanzen!

Bei dir brauchstdu keine Wasserspeicher du hast ja einen Teich! Eine bekannte die mich erst auf die Morridee geracht hat, hat an ihrem Naturteich eine kleine mauer aus Natursteinen und dann halt alles mit Torf befüllt! An Pflanzen gibt es eine anze Menge:
__ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, verschieden Carnivoren, einige winterharte Orchideenarten( mein 2. Hobby!), Primula rosea,__ Schachbrettblume nd noch viel mehr!Am besten ist ein Besuch bei Erich Maier, der hat auch Seerosen, Orchideen und halt __ Moorpflanzen für draußen! www.erichmaier.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2005)

*sehr aktuell.....*

mir gefällt dieser Titel und er hat es verdient, in diesem verregneten Sommer nach vorne gereiht zu werden..........


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Berndt,

um ein Thema zu öffnen ...  ok ... dem iss ned getan, die Wirkungsweise nach 1,5 Jahren wäre auch ned schlecht    

@Susanne

Whats up ? Was macht deine schöne Anlage ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Susanne,
sowas ähnliches habe ich auch gemacht  8)

Graben mit Torf und Sand gemischt


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Susanne,

schön dich mal wieder zu lesen.

Also bei mir hat sich der Ufergraben zur "Nassen Wiese" entwickelt. Dort wachsen nicht nur die eingepflanzten Ufergrabenpflanzen, sondern auch __ Moos, Gras, Klee und auch Blumen. Als Substrat habe ich Gartenerde pur. Der ganze Ufergraben ist durchwurzelt. Man kann fast nichts herausziehen, weil die Wurzeln miteinander verflechtet sind. Der ganze Uferwall und Ufergraben sind mittlerweile (Neubau Mai 2004) zugewachsen. 

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist hierbei der Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung. Bei trockenem Wetter (ja das soll es geben) lasse ich wöchentlich Wasser zulaufen.

Du könnest übrigens mal wieder dein Album füllen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,
@Georg: ich glaube, du hast dich verguckt. Susannes Beitrag ist von 2004 :!:  Sie hat schon ewig nix neues geschrieben. Leider.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

uuupps.....  

Du hast ja so recht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Georg, hallo Silke,

da kann ich ja fast nicht umhin Euch einen Gruß dazulassen   . Ich schreibe nicht mehr, das ist richtig, aber ich bin in unregelmäßigen Abständen hier und schaue ein paar Themen an.

Viele Grüße an Euch!
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2005)

na dann ist es ja gut   . Ich dachte schon, daß du dich ganz verabschiedet hättest.
Und... hast du nun eine feuchte Wiese?


----------

